# 1895 Marlin 45-70



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I might be jumping the gun on Ohio allowing PCRs for deer, but I just picked up a mint older Marlin in 45-70.

According to the serial# it's a 1979 model. Doesn't have the crossbolt safety. JM is stamped on the barrel.

I know the original owner, so there's no doubt about it being well taken care of.

It's been a safe queen for the past 30 years.

It came with four boxes of reloads, 50 unprimed Win brass, RCBS three die set and a redfield 4X post reticle scope for $400.

The action is slick as butter, and the trigger is a lot better than I expected.

The reloads are: Win brass, CCI# 200 primer, 57.0gr IMR3031 and 350gr Hornady round nose bullets.

Does anyone have any pet loads to share or experience deer hunting with the rifle or caliber?

I'll hunt PA with it if OH doesn't pass the PCR regulations.

Either way, big bore lever guns are real cool!!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

TMK,
Sounds like you've come across a very fine rifle.  I've always wanted to purchase a lever action center fire rifle in either 45-70 or 444 Marlin. I've had a liking toward the 1895 Cowboy with the longer octagon barrel. However, a friend of mine owns one and he says it kicks like an Army mule, because of the straight stock.

The 444 Marlin would be my next choice, but finding one is a challenge in itself. 

I would recommend reloading with a 300gr. JHP bullet for hunting, as the lighter bullet weight wouldn't offer as much recoil. Plus, it will be flatter shooting.

Looks like the PCR regulation just might pass, this time. I'll wait for the dust to settle, before I get my hopes up...or purchase another rifle.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the 1895G (guide gun). I shoot the 325 gr Hornady's. 2" high at 100, 3" low at 200. I use it for bear in PA. But a friend has used it on deer. It drops them in their tracks...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I bought three boxes of the speer 300gr round nose hollow pol

```

```
nt bullets for reloading and deer hunting. Those bullets get some great reviews from the guys on the Marlin Owners Group website. Some 45-70 purists only shoot heavy cast bullets. I'll probably try some sooner or later.
I'm sure that the 444 or 45-70 are equally effective for taking deer at the ranges I'll be shooting.

The guy selling the Marlin called me and asked if I was interested in buying it.
He's in his upper 70's and is starting to sell off some of the guns he hasn't used in years.
I got the call from him the next day after reading about Ohio's PCR proposals. Was planning to wait for an official announcement on the rules, but figured that this had to be fate.

I guess we'll have to wait and see.

He's also got a Remington 541-S rimfire that I'm hoping to get my hands on!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

TMK-sounds like you got a great deal. I'm sure the previous owner is glad for you to have it and carry on the tradition. Those guns are hard to find I that good of condition. I have a Winchester Model 71 in .348 cal. It's a collectible now. It will be fun to hunt with these new calibers in Ohio if all goes well. Heard the new regs were approved for pistol calibers? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

We should know by the end of April if the PCR law passes.

I took the Marlin out to the range yesterday and ran a box of 325gr Hornady Leveroutions through her.

I also made a scope upgrade from the old Redfield 4X.

Here are some pictures of the rifle and my last five shot group at 100yds.

Four of five are inside 7/8" after dropping a whoops!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice group-looks to me like a dead deer on all 5 shots!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice groups! 

Be careful with that scope, on lever action. You won't be the first guy to get a cut eyebrow or black eye from the rifle's recoiling the scope's bell eye piece.

I know it greatly improves accuracy, but I don't care for the looks of a scope on a lever action rifle. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

Now this ones right up my alley 
I bought the guide gun when they first came out .I am an avid reloader and this is one of my favorite guns .I would love to share some recipes with you if you are interested .I have killed a ton of deer with this rifle in WV. I don't have my load data in sight at the moment but my pet load is with the 350 Hornady bullet . I shot a couple of deer with the 300 hp.bullet and it was pretty grousome ,way to much damage if you pull a shoulder shot. 
If your interested get in touch I'm sure I could get you goin in the right direction or close anyway. Congrats on your rifle ,I love Marlins that's why I collect them and you got a good one .Those Big bores rock .


----------

